
MicroStrategy Adopts Bitcoin as Primary Treasury Reserve Asset - thinkmassive
https://ir.microstrategy.com/news-releases/news-release-details/microstrategy-adopts-bitcoin-primary-treasury-reserve-asset
======
carterklein13
What was their primary treasury reserve asset before the switch to Bitcoin?
Unless I'm missing something, I don't see that mentioned anywhere in the
article. I find it hard to believe a company would go from something ultra-
stable like T-Bills to Bitcoin... so I have to imagine they already had
something on the more volatile side...

------
thinkmassive
More conversation here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24119919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24119919)

(originally that linked to a BusinessWire article, but it's now updated to the
press release linked from this submission)

------
thinkmassive
"This investment reflects our belief that Bitcoin, as the world’s most widely-
adopted cryptocurrency, is a dependable store of value and an attractive
investment asset with more long-term appreciation potential than holding
cash." \- Michael J. Saylor, CEO

~~~
speedgoose
We don't even know for sure that P≠NP

